# Máster y Licenciatura



## Nonina

¡Hola!

Estoy haciendo una traducción en la que hago una recapitulación de los méritos consegidos por un notario. Entonces, me he encontrado con varios problemas porque dice, por ejemplo:

Licenciatura en Derecho Inglés y yo lo había traducido por Master en Droit Anglais, porque me parecía un buena equivalencia.
Pero luego me he encontrado con Máster en administración de empresas.

Entonces, ya no sé qué hacer, si traducirlo todo por Master o quizá sí que hay diferentes equivalentes...

¿Y doctorado? Por ejemplo, Doctorado en economía...

¡Muchas gracias!

Nonina


----------



## Paquita

En el laberinto de los títulos, espero que entre estos hilos encuentres el bueno...

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=305388

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=416710

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=567590

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=657440

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1009689


----------



## clmntbn

Hola,

Se dice respectivamente:

Licence de Droit Anglais
Master d'Administration d'entreprise
Doctorat d'Économie


----------



## Nonina

¡Muchísimas gracias a los dos! ¡Habéis sido de gran ayuda!

Saludos,

Nonina


----------



## Ouchy

Moi, j'ai un doute par rapport à la préposition:
Une copine m'a écrit: "je fais un master 1 en Lettres Modernes" mais j'avais lu sur internet "master de lettres modernes" et même "master _affaires internationales" (sans rien).
Est-ce qu'il y a une différence de sens entre elles ? Laquelle est plus correcte ? 

Merci bcp!

(Je crains que le plus j'apprends, le moins je sais!! )


----------



## lelézard

Il me semble que:  

- quand on dit "un master 1 en Lettres Modernes", on sous-entend qu'il s'agit d'un master, dans la section ou l'UFR de Lettres Modernes.  

- que "master de lettres modernes" est le plus naturel. Et je crois que c'est le plus correct (mais alors là je ne garantis rien). 

En tout état de cause, le sens ne change pas.  

En revanche, pour "master _affaires internationales", il s'agit d'une abréviation.


----------



## Ouchy

Merci beaucoup lelézard!!


----------



## vladeplustor

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​*
Bueno, estoy intentando traducir este saludo de bienvenida, pero quiero que quede con perfecta gramática y en "tu" en vez de "vous"*

_Bienvenidos todos! Soy un estudiante de Licenciatura en Inglés y un artista en desarrollo. Este es mi sketchblog y espero que disfruten la visita._

*Por favor ayúdenme con lo de Licenciatura en Inglés, y bueno, este es mi intento:*

_Bienvenue à tous! Je suis un étudiant de l'Anglais et un artiste en développement. Ceci est mon sketchblog et je espérons que vous apprécierez votre visite._


----------



## atleti

Etudiant de philologie anglaise ? Aunque no sé si lo que tu estudias es lo mismo que Filologia... 

Suerte!


----------



## Elisuca

Nueva pregunta
 Hilos unidos
​
¡Hola! 
Estoy haciendo mi currículum en francés, porque me lo piden para un trabajo que quiero solicitar. El caso es que no sé cómo traducir Licenciatura en filología francesa (que es lo que estoy haciendo). Fuí a Francia hace poco y para explicar a la gente lo que estaba estudiando, me decían que no sabían qué era eso (aunque se lo imaginaban por 'francesa' jeje). No sé si traducirlo por Lettres modernes... 
Estoy en el plan antiguo de 5 años, y estudio 3º. He leído algún post pero no me ha quedado claro... 
Si alguien me echa un cable ..  lo agradecería.

Un saludo


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Pour "filología" je ne traduirais pas par "lettres modernes", les études espagnoles ne sont pas les françaises. 

Langue et littérature françaises ?

Et si tu es en troisième année, eh bien dis  simplement que tu es en 3e année d'études. C'est le plus simple.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## kamilin1985

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Buenos días/noches a todos los foristas

Me encuentro haciendo una traducción y debo pasar mi título de profesional al francés.  Mi carrera es *Licenciatura en Filología e Idiomas*.  El problema está en la palabra _licenciatura_ ya que en Colombia se le llaman así a las carreras profesionales que se encaminan a la docencia.  

Tomando en cuenta esto ¿Estaría bien dicho decir:  *Maitrise en Philologie et Langues Etrangères*? 

No sé si _maitrise_ se puede confundir con _master_, osea, estudio de postgrado universitario.  

Muchas gracias a quien me pueda sacar de la duda o sugerirme alguna otra opción. 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## kamilin1985

kamilin1985 said:


> Buenos días/noches a todos los foristas
> 
> Me encuentro haciendo una traducción y debo pasar mi título de profesional al francés.  Mi carrera es *Licenciatura en Filología e Idiomas*.  El problema está en la palabra _licenciatura_ ya que en Colombia se le llaman así a las carreras profesionales que se encaminan a la docencia.
> 
> Tomando en cuenta esto ¿Estaría bien dicho decir:  *Maitrise en Philologie et Langues Etrangères*?
> 
> No sé si _maitrise_ se puede confundir con _master_, osea, estudio de postgrado universitario.
> 
> Muchas gracias a quien me pueda sacar de la duda o sugerirme alguna otra opción.
> 
> Merci beaucoup.





Igualmente ¿Cómo se traduciría *Licenciatura en Humanidades Básicas e Inglés*?  
Mi intento de traducción sería algo así como:  *Maitrise en Humanités Basiques et Anglais*

Muchas gracias a quien me pueda sacar de la duda.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Hola, por partes, una sola pregunta...

No he buscado, pero de seguro esto ha sido discutido aquí.
Tema delicado, pues los títulos obtenidos en tal o cual país no equivalen a tal o cual otro, por los años de estudio requeridos, precisamente.
Maîtrise no se usa ya en Francia, hasta donde sé.
licence = 3 años de estudio.
master I = 1 año.
master II = 1 año.
doctorat = 3 años.

Los franceses gustan mucho de contar los años de estudio universitario así:

Bac+3 (o sea, Licence)
Bac+8 (o sea, Doctorat)

Esperemos especialistas.


----------



## amantecosmico

En Québec, el Baccalaureat es la licenciatura ... pero cuando le pedi a una amiga de Belgica que me ayudara con la traducción de unos documentos (pienso irme de intercambio) para el proximo semestre, me explico que alla es: Licence
Por ejemplo: Licenciatura en Economia = Licence en économique
y en Québec: Licenciatura en Economía = Baccalaureat en économique


----------



## Edith Maricela Barriga Ga

Hola, yo también tengo una duda :/ mi carrera universitaria es Licenciatura en turismo. ¿Cómo sería en Francés? Licence en Toruism o Maîtrise du Tourism...?? O alguna sugerencia, gracias!!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Edith Maricela,

Les universités ont tendance à parler de "licence Tourisme", sans mettre de préposition.

http://www.google.es/webhp?hl=es&ta...f.,cf.osb&fp=282c850e3f5a02cc&biw=569&bih=287
Il existe de nombreuses spécialités dans cette branche d'études, il te faudra peut-être préciser la tendance de ces études.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## tito5000

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai un "Master 2 LEA (Langues Etrangères Apliquées) en Affaires Internationales" je cherche si qqun pourrait me traduire ça vers Espagnol!? Merci d'avance!


----------

